# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 14



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Rosie.. I hope you dont mind but I started a new thread!   I didnt want to be on part 13 anymore, with EC tomorrow... Silly I know!! 

Happy Chatting ladies


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Oooohhh!!! Naughty Naughty!!   I'm sure Rosie won't mind


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yipee a new one to bring all the luck to Natalie for tomorrow


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am going straight to jail for this!!! 

Anything to give us a bit of luck, there are 3 of having tx at the moment! And a few mow soon!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

To everyone on here!!!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

There's got to be something good about tuesday's. Katie & Lou started DR on a Tuesday.. Nat your EC I am due to DR on a Tuesday so lets hope Tuesdays are a good thing...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's hoping hey xxxx  Nat I have got to say I am more excited about your EC than my jabs tomorrow hun


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Totally off subject but has anyone seen this:
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/afp/20080623/tuk-lifestyle-australia-britain-auction-a7ad41d.html

/links


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole.. Good point hun!!! 

Lou..... I am so excited for you hun!!! I know your going to do well!! I will be in hospital at 7.30 tomorrow so will be thinking of you at 8.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole that is madness    

Ah thanks Nat xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

It's real too!

Here it is: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250255442325

/links


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats one way to make money


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL Nicole!!!! I like the look of the hot tub, cant believe people are accually bidding. Very strange!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I know, waiting for a mod to come a slap my hands!!! Have pm'd Rosie..


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I've just emailed my clinic i need some sort of direction or something.... I don't know what drugs they are looking to put me on or anything or even when i need to arrange to get them... Or is this not something i need to worry about? They have not even told me what my next step is? I have just made up that i guess i would need to call on Day 1 of next AF but who blinking knows!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I would thnk they would tell you everything on CD 1 hun.

I am going now ladies!!! Have got to sort out my bag for the hospital tomorrow and clean my bathroom so I dont have to worry about it for the next week!!!

Take care and I will let you all know tomorrow!!!

 to Lou with your first jab tomorrow...

OMG is a sh***ing it now...

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole everything will become clear on day1 hun, but I know what you mean you want to be in control.

Nat Good luck hun xxxx  Don't forget text me when you get chance with no of juicy eggs you have


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Bye Nat.... Sending you all the luck in the world hun... WIll be thinking of you.xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Leicesterlou said:


> Nicole everything will become clear on day1 hun, but I know what you mean you want to be in control.


I know, Bit wrong that they haven't even told me to call on day 1 though?! I haven't heard diddly squat! They seem to be really struggling staff wise and still noone has said a peep about councilling...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah right ring them and ask them what is going on, my clinic were a bit like that very vague and after ringing them it became clearer, just ring them hun, I have got to go but be sure to post and let us know how you get on and I will pick it up tomorrow


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok Hun... Good luck for the morning..    I am sure you will be ok. xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just popping in to say  to you all

   @ Nat

I have locked the old thread so none of your buddies go back to the old thread and continue posting there 

Em


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening tulips!

Wow 7 pages to catch up on!

Natalie - Good luck honey, got everything crossed for you and sending you lots of love for a big bumper crop of eggs tomorrow! x x x

Lou - As i'll be arriving at work tomorrow your gonna be doing your first jab - hope it goes well hun, good luck! x x x

Katie - Can't believe you've been jabbing for a whole week! Your legs must be like camoflauge with all those bruises - ouch! Wedding  sounded interesting..... didn't the deliverer of that little gem recieve a glass of red wine down the front of their outfit? Nice to know your cousin inlaw came up good though x x x

Nicole - Bloody hospitals hey? Can't believe you haven't heard anything from them.  I don't think they realise how horrible it is waiting and waiting........... I've been getting myself really down about maybe not starting till august, its the uncertainty of it all and just not knowing - waiting for them to tell me when I can get going with prob the most important thing in my life! x x x 

God I've been a right miserable cow the last couple of days (im blaming AF, surely can't be me!!!) my friends just spent over 3hrs doing my hair and I think I was a bit ungrateful, pretty much said I didn't like it  I think I better ring her in a minute to apologise!  Anyone else finding as there getting older their PMT is getting worse?

Veng - Glad to hear and see you had a good hols - nice pics x x x

Take care lovelies, have a good and lucky Tuesday  

Oh and hi and welcome to Kasey!


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

best of luck natalie will be thinking of you      

                                  luv mariexx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening All,
    Hayley... i did email them and they called me and said sorry for not keeping me informed they are short on nurse's   She said she would place my order for my drugs this week and i have to ring on Day 1 of AF and arrange to go in for my injection training. 

Hi Marie - Hope you are ok. x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Skybreeze said:


> Rosie.. I hope you dont mind but I started a new thread!  I didnt want to be on part 13 anymore, with EC tomorrow... Silly I know!!
> 
> Happy Chatting ladies


No worries hun. Sorry I didn't get on to do it earlier for you hun but I only get chance to get on here in the evenings. Best of luck for EC tomorrow. 

Em, thanks for locking the old thread hun. 

Rosie. xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all  god I hope Nat is ok       for lots of lovely eggs


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Katie, it was ok bit of a nightmare with it, I have detailed it in my diary, but all done.  Do you alternate legs?  DH said I should but the nurse never said anything or is it just common sense?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

AH thanks for that, not sure how much I can take of the swelling in one leg, how long was it before you started to feel effects?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah lovely, I feel a bit headachey but not sure if it is the jab or just the stress of it all, yes I can imagine the bruises I had one come up straight after this morning, do you jabs normally make you bleed?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That's ok then I wasn't sure whether it was supposed to or not, but not overly bothered as I can feel the bump where it is working etc, can't wait to get started tomorrow with the next and the one after that as it all leads to good things doesn't it


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

[fly]    [size=18pt]Natalie got 15 eggs    [/fly]


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like its just us today then Katie, not sure where all the others are


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not that I can remember, oh well I am sure others may pop in later, so I never did ask what happened with the girl that works for you that you were thinking of getting rid off?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Fair play, takes the stress off your shoulders xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lady's 
Katie and Lou i hope your legs do not sting too much  
Congrats Natalie!!! 15 eggs thats great


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

im good just waiting can't wait to start jabbing my self with needles too


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Veng, my leg is a little sore does that make me a wimp    I really hope you get started soon, hun is it definately August you start?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi Lou no your not a wimp I'm thinking about making hubby do mine lol.
well we have that appointment 2nd July i hope we can start august or early september


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Veng is that your first appt, sorry I know you have probably told me all this before


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Woke up this morning let the dogs out then Dp rang so was talking to him for about 5 mins went back out into the garden and my dog(s) have pulled up EVERY single plant out of its pot!  DP is not going to be happy he spent hours putting them in a while back! I have spent the best part of a hour trying to fix them and the rest of the garden! What a blinking nightmare i swear these 2 dogs are worse then toddlers!!! RANT OVER 

Louise - Will read your diary in a min but i am glad your first one is out of the way...  Hopefully it will fly by now.

Katie - Sorry that last night's jab hurt... Did you do anything any different?

Nat - Wow! while i was tying fresh in on the news 15 EGGS! WooHOO double what you needed you & DH must be over the moon 7 whole eggs just for you ... We were right to christen these "lucky Tuesdays" Seems all the ovary hurting was because of those lovely juicy follies.

Veng - How you are you? 2nd July not long now... 

Will pop back later guys just got a bit of catching up to do. x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

no we had our first appointment and we sore the councilor then i got a call off egg co ordinater and she what me to start ,then i said we wanted to wait then she said i need another appointment?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Veng - Oh right, you never know maybe you can start July/August, when is Af due and so when would be your day21?

Nicole - we were wondering where you were, those doggies are very naughty but I am sure they didn't mean it


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

we wanted to wait as hubby's in the USAF and will be deployed for 6 mths end DEC ,and she got a bit funny on the phone with me so hopefully it will get sorted


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Louise - Love your ticker     That both yours & katie's will be bang on time.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Nicole, I have just put it up as nothing else booked now until she shows, it may be a few days after that but hopefully not


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh jealous now Katie I wish we had a perfume lady


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

BARGIN!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes can't believe it. 

Well I have just been for a wee and I have a bruise already   my legs are going to look awful for my hols aren't they


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey girlies! Popping in on my lunch break!

Congratlualtions to Nats - wow 14 eggs, you must be soooo relieved! So close now to your BFP 

Lou - hope you dont get lots of bruises for your holiday - have you heard of Arnica?  It comes in a cream and a tablet form, im sure its herbal but no idea if its compatible with your drugs, its to help with the bruising - I used to use it when I did some pole fitness classes as I used to end up covered in bruises !

Katie - Perfume lady!!!! We only get a poxy book man - Not fair, makes up for painful jabs though !  Hope tonights jab isn't as painful for you!

Nicole -  , those naughty doggies, when we first got our dog she was 18mths old and she decided to break in to my bedroom and pull out a practically brand new pair of boots from topshop and she chewed the toe clean off one of them!!!!!!!!! I was devastated escpecially as they were purchased on my store card and I hadn't even started paying for them!

Veng - Are you topping up the tan today? allthough we haven't got much sunshine here! 

Jag x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

JAG thanks hun I will have a look into the cream or else I am going to look gross for hols...


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Blooming heck Katie! Bargain.... I used to love B- Touch   I brought DP 2 aftershaves from boots last week came to £70 odd and they were only 50ml! That new D&G 'The One' is soooo nice!  

Louise - Oh Dear... I don't think there would be much you can do about the bruises hun.. Hopefully they will clear up in time for your holiday. 

 I really wanna go on holiday   i am in desperate need of a tan!! DP said we are best to save the money and not go as £1000 could be used towards our next treatment (if needed) or baby stuff   I know he's right but i've made him book a week off and if i bag a bargain we're off   

Hayley...  I could tell you a million stories about what mine get up to,They are a nightmare!


I am off out now ladies, Going to meet DP for lunch   Have a lovely day...


Nat.. Once again sooooo Pleased for you. x

You next Katie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole, lets hope so.  Bless when has your Dh booked time off I am normally really good at finding cheap deals so PM me the details and I will have a look too see what I can find for you, hope you have a nice lunch xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Off again - Bye x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mm Thorntons, get yourself some toffee with brazil nuts off him


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't like brazil nuts and found that and its quite nice so for my stimms I bought 3 bags


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't stop eating today have had my sandwiches and muller light and still hungry so just had some noodles


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies

As Lou said I got 15 eggs!! I am totally amazed, I cant believe it!!! I cried when they told me.. I had sudation which was ok until the end when i felt everything! Oh the pain   

Anyway I have 8 lovely eggs and the recipient gets 7! 6 out of my 8 eggs are mature and 1 is boarderline, so they are leaving it a few hours... SO just got to wait for the phone call tomorrow.

Hope everyone is well, I am going ot rest now as I feel like I have been kicked in the belly by a horse!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

*NATALIE* congratulations on the EC hun  whens ET 2 days?? im so happy for you soon to be PUPO yeahhhh   loads of   good luck hun not that i think your need it but its there xx
hi to everyone else hows all you today?? *katie hows dregging going??*


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah Nat, you should be resting sounds like you had a hard time, glad I am having GA, take care now and go and have a lie down


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

*lou *hun you d-regging today? good luck hunnie  x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Vikki, yes started this morning so early days.  How are you hun?  Is your horse keeping you busy


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

oh yes definitley lol got this morning off got someone else to do him today just got to go up after i got the kids from school to put  him in , how was your 1st injection ok i hope  
i dont think it will bother me this time round i know wat to expect lol 
just waiting for damned AF to arrive which could be foreva last time it was day 51 of my cycle lol but im in no rush lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki - good for you getting a break.  1st one was better than I expected had a few hiccups but it was ok, confident about the one tomorrow now.  Hope AF shows soon xx

DH has just rang me to say he has some work coming up in a few weeks time in Hull    I have told him he will have to come back for the day on EC, what a nightmare but he can't turn it down because he is self employed builder and short of work    Why can nothing even go straight in my life


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lou it  is always the way hun nothings ever straight forward for me either xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I have just looked and it is 3hrs on the train, he will be ars*y about that, will see what he says later


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

well at the end of the day it takes both of you on that day so his GOT to do it !!! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know, I am sure I am just panicking he said it was fine on the phone


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

there see   its all a big hype an everything that happens you feel like u make obstacles for , i know how your feeling 
an now your going to get really hormonal too , but good cos now you actually feel like its going some where your actually on your cycle an soon to be a pupo yeahhhhhhh


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

right hun i betta go get ready to get kids from school an go to the yard to see my baby (horse)lol
you take care lou ok 
bye xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki, exactly who am I going to rave at when he is working away LOL  Take care and enjoy your baby.

Katie - where have you disappeared too is your boss lurking again


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

congratulations Nat and rest up  
Lou i hope DH does not work away when you have EC ,ET
I'm worryed about the same thing hubby is due to deploy end of DEC to end June but he can be picked any time in the middle for 6 mths so even if we try and plan it he still might not be with me if we get lucky and get a BFP   
hi Vikki


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Lets hope so worse case is he comes the night before back home for EC and looks after me then goes back that night and ET I can do alone I guess if I really have to


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Will see what happens, I will take my Mum if worst comes to the worst, he hasn't started that job yet so deep breath and calm


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol wat you like katie !!!  
clinic just foned me!! wants me to go in for a scan to see when i `m going to actually come on weird neva done that b4 maybe my recepients getting impatient! i dont know but i`ve got a feeling there going to ask me to start d-regging now even though i asked them to start the pill an d-reg in a month or so !! i know really i shouldnt grumble but im not really ready yet  was looking forward to resting with out the stabbing an hormonal bursts 
oh i dont know 
vikxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Vikki,
Poor you hun - not fair of the clinic to push you into something before you are really ready! I guess you can only do what feels right for you and your dp!  for making your mind up!
Does everyone have to go onto the pill before dr'ing? x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

   Nat, Hope you are resting!! Sorry i put you get 7 and she 8.. (i thought that was the way that receiptant gets the extra?)     For the big phone call tomorrow... I hope your eggs enjoy their hot date with  

  Lou - Pants that DH might be away for EC but i am sure he will get back if he can... Like you say £££'s is £££'s being S/E we just sometimes don't have a choice! (just read what Katie put i must of missed that, Yeah he'll have to COME anyway??)

Vikki - Have they already lined you up with a receiptant then? Weird that a scan may see when you are going to come on (never heard of that) Maybe they will give you something to bring it on?

Katie - I used to have access to a bag lady, shoe lady & all sorts lost all that now i moved away but i always have someone on the phone saying "you'll love these" & sending me a pic so they still get my money from 50 miles away sometimes  

Veng -  Must be hard with your DH being away? I suppose it is what you are used to but i hate being away from my DP overnight never mind weeks or months at a time  

Hayley - I think all clinic's do thing differently i am not taking the pill before hand but maybe my receiptant is Dunno i guess it depends as some receiptant may not have periods for some reason or another so they will be ready whenever really. I think clinic sometimes use it to sync you if they need to but i was told if receiptant is a little behind then i will just DR for a few more days. Not really sure how they work it really so i have just typed all this for no reason as you still don't know the answer


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

jag the only reson you go on the pill is to sync your cycle with the recepients but as im all ready in sync with her they may start me dregging now  see im using the same lady
xvik


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok thanks vik & nic, its all clear now  x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

nicole the scans to see if ive ovulated an the endo lining that its thick enuf i know weird but thats wat she sed lol


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

vikki do you mean your sharing with the same lady from the last cycle of ivf?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

yes hun she asked to have me again so thats nice probably cos she knows i produce good number of eggs 36 last time but i know it wont be that again the consultant told me it will probably be about 20 this time well i hope so lol


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

ahh thats quite a nice then, for it to be with the same lady, will they give you less drugs so you don't get OHSS again? 
That was an amazing amount of eggs last time 36!! Out of curiousity what was your fsh? x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

nicole i don't think you can ever get used to it ,i hate it when i first started dating hubby he would go away 3mths every 18 mths then it went to 4 mth it justed changed he will have to go for 6 mths every 12 mths   plus the odd excise one week or two ,
vikki i hope it works out for you i have a feeling my clinic will try and push me to start earlyer than i want too.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ladies just had the weirdest phona call. The MD of nurses at MFS called and left a VM telling me to give her a call to tell her my last LMP? (last period? i think) Along with her mob number to leave it on her voice mail. She also said "i think we are ready to go this cycle" Surely not?? Day 21 is 1st July!!! I'm not going to get too excited as she may not of realised it was so soon. 

As you's know the nurse the other day just told me to call on day 1 of next cycle... A week is too soon right?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

how exciting when will be CD1 for you?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

CD 1 is not till July 7th meaning i would start on Day 21 of that cycle.

I am currently on CD 14 and i doubt very much i will be able to start on CD 21 of this cycle as that will be 30/06 or 01/07.. Too soon i think. She must of got mixed up and meant next cycle.. Unless they plan to start me on CD1?? Huummm the over active imagination continues....


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Dam bubbles!!!  i'm not going to get them back to a 17 now   Good job i am not superstitious hey? Never mind


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

ok ending in 7 just for you


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls the jab was alot better this morning thank god, I have an awful bruise from yesterday's but today's didn't hardly bleed so hopefully no bruise.

Nicole - ah how exciting really hope you start day 21 then we can cycle together, but even if it next month it won't be long hun xxx

Katie - how are you going with side effects I was freezing last night to obviously none for me yet  

Natalie - I hope you are resting hun xx

Vikki - so nice that the receipent req'd you again but don't be pushed into anything hun

Veng & JAG - Morning hun  how are you both today?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh dear sorry about your jab last night not sure what would happen with mine if I did that with having the pen I guess it would just make a bigger hole in my leg    Can't you pick an extra needle up from the clinic?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning all,

Katie  that your injection hurt... you were doing so well aswel. Can't help on the drugs i am sure they will give you another needle i'd of thought they'd of given a spare just in case.

Louise - Your getting the hang of it quickly  Nice one.

Nat - I hope your phone call brings good news!  

Me, Not going to get too excited as i doubt she knew day 21 was so close... Plus i have arranged a night out with all my friends on 5th and i am looking forward to it so either way i have something to look forward to..

Morning, Hayley, Veng, Vikki


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I have 3 suprecur bottles they told me you get 11 out of each bottle, I am sure I have not got enough needles as I have the same in the small as the big ones and yet the big ones will only be to mix my pregnyl  

Nicole - you never know are they ringing this morning?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

No, Tomorrow lou she said. She's off today.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh  I am not sure I can wait until tomorrow


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I would have thought so, ask them all about it next week when you go I am sure they have stock there and so will be able to top you up


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie/Lou Maybe they have only given you the min dose they think you may need and will supply you with more if needed?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes maybe that's it, cause they do cost alot don't they


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

My clinic told me they only give me enough to last in between appointment's   but anything over 'standard' dose we have to pay for... However i don't know what is 'standard dose' but i guess if you need more stims then that is extra (like nat)


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone heard from nat? She must be going out of her mind if she is still waiting for the 'call'


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

My clinic charge one flat fee which includes drugs 

No nothing from Nat, I did think about texting her but then thought twice as she was in alot of pain yesterday and didn't want to bother her


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello Ladies!!!

Just had the call and 6 were injected and 5 have fetilised!!!! I am so happy!! I am going in tomorrow for ET, was going to have a day 3 but no one can do it friday so it has to be tomorrow. So tomorrow at 12 I will be PUPO!!

OMG I am nervous.... Was in lots of pain this morning, but have a Voltarol suppository and its amazing, the pain has gone!!   Drinking lots of water aswell to flush my follies out. 

Girls out of my supercur bottle I got 14 injections out of them, amd used 2 and a half bottles for my whole cycle. 

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie - funny we were just talking about you, so glad the pain has eased those Voltarol sound great.  Yippe on you have 5 fertilised           

So 12noon tomorrow officially PUPO so will be sending you lots of


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nat's DH's  

So tomorrow you will officially be PUPO! I am soooo excited for you.x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Right Ladies i am off for my breakfast so i can take 1 of those awful pills


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks girls, I cant tell you how happy I am!!! I just hope they do there little thing today and start dividing!      

I got the Voltarol form my clinic, because paracetmol wouldnt take the majority of the pain away. The Voltarol goes in the nack door   and last 24 hours! It amazing, and it cost me 65p! It anyone else can get it then do so!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Will do Nat, thanks and go and rest up now hun         those embies start dividing


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Right I am off to the GP to get signed off Hopefully for my 2ww, be back later!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

See you later Nat xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I have been signed off for the full 2 weeks!!! Just going to relax and take it easy!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats a girl, my Consultant said he will sign me off, looking forward to getting out of here


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

It wll be lovely, allbit a bit stressfull at time.... But what will be will be!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am really looking forward to the time off I bought those books you recommended and will be able to plan fro my hols to keep the mind occupied.  Are you home alone or is Dh at home with you


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am home alone Lou, DH had to go back to work today... But he has tomorrow off as well as friday (I think) Is DH taking time off with you?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Skybreeze said:


> Well I have been signed off for the full 2 weeks!!! Just going to relax and take it easy!


Great news Nat! make sure you get plenty of rest to allow those embies to snuggle in where they belong.

I'm off now now ladies so catch you tomorrow.

All the best Nat... I hope you have great graded embies tomorrow (i'm sure you will)


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

See you soon Nicole! xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

After 3 days bed rest, I think a walk will do you good hun. Just dont over do it. Are you still just taking a week off for your 2ww?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Its totally up to you hun, would you blame yourself for going back to work if it failed?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good for you hun, its for the best I think....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Skybreeze said:


> I am home alone Lou, DH had to go back to work today... But he has tomorrow off as well as friday (I think) Is DH taking time off with you?


The way things are he will be working away and so I will be home alone, but that's ok with me I have friends that don't work and can pop round to see me


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie no     you will have to get the net at home


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie NNNOOOOOOO!!!!! have you not got a computer at all at home??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

can't you borrow a pc from a friend or work or somebody


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats what I did Lou, my computer broke just after EC last year.. So borrowed a computer off my friend... What a life saver!

Katie.... Definatly have a findle with it, might make it work!

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You have to do something Katie, I am going to be off work for a month with 2ww and then hols and so you have to try and get on here or else we won't chat for ages    Shame you don't live nearby I would get our IT man to fix it for you


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Katie... hope its sorted soon!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah Katie that would be nice  

Nat - have you any plans for your 2ww after your resting?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

No Plans for the 2ww, just relaxing and generally being lazy! lol! 

My OTD is the 10th of July!!! Scaried just thinking about it! Oh and I have good news..... I start my cyclogest tonight! Oh joy...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

10th July, my god its all starting to be so real isn't it   

Nat - do you do the cyclogest up the front or back, I did them front last time and hated it was going to ask if I can do them back this time


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I have got to do them in the back door tonight and tomorrow, because of ET and then its up to me... Because I do a gel half way during the day, it can get very messy so I dont do the cyclogest at all in the front. I tried it once but will never do it again. 

I find it better that way, the back door it less messy and you dont have to wait a for ages just incase it falls out. You can do it and go.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Skybreeze said:


> I have got to do them in the back door tonight and tomorrow, because of ET and then its up to me... Because I do a gel half way during the day, it can get very messy so I dont do the cyclogest at all in the front. I tried it once but will never do it again.
> 
> I find it better that way, the back door it less messy and you dont have to wait a for ages just incase it falls out. You can do it and go.


The things we have to do hey!! Right I am going to do them in the back door this time, the clinic said I couldn't when I asked but what will they know


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Strange they told you you couldnt use the back door! I didnt think it made any differance??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I know last time half way through I was (TMI) loosing too much and it was so messy it was horrid but like you say and I actually thought what was the point cause I was loosing more than what was staying (if you understand me)


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Totally understand lou, With it through the back door you dont really get that... Sorry but far TMI!!! Unless you go to the Loo, you might get some white stuff come out... But thats normal.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Nat, thats confirmed my decision as it will keep more in my body to help the embies


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Another girl I am friendly with on here and we are always talking about food gave me a name of mini popadoms cause I love indian food   

How about you Katie/Nat?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

No I havent katie.... I didnt for the last ones either.. I have been thinking but dont know what.. What about you?

LOL Lou!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Just a suggestion but as your nickname is skybreeze how about your little clouds and here they are


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont know Lou.... I want to name them now... Need surgestions... 2 names (nice ones   ) 

LOL Katie I love them names.. One of my cycle budies last year called her's Ant and Dec, she now pregnant with 2 boys


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Phil and Grant is good Katie LOL 

Ant and Dec I love them I would love to see them live.... 

Nat right...

Bill & Ted
Thelma & Louise
Dick & Dom
Bill & Ben
Ricky & Bianca (if you live eastenders)
He-man and Sheera
Batman & Robin
Delboy & Rodney

Need more women...

Posh & Becks
Katie & Peter
Wayne & Colleen
Katie & Tom Cruise
Angelina & Brad

Any taking your liking yet Nat??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Lou you are good, I like Posh and Becks and Thelma and Louise  

But also love Delboy and Rodney! 

Katie I am open to any!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Right that's my work done, got to get a contract done and posted before I go home, at least you both like some  

Katie He-man and She-ra then

Nat - Posh & Becks, Thelma & Louise, Delboy & Rodney ??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I love your one's Katie!!! 

I think I am going with Delboy and Rodney      As I love the program!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't blame you Nat I would have those if I didn't have mini poppadums


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL Lou... I do love a good indian... Infact I really fancy one now!! But have to resist, save it for the weekend!

Well Ladies I going now, feeling very tired and the pain is coming back!  

Next time I post I will have Delboy and Rodney on board!! Thats where the fun begins!

Might not post tomorrow as I want to just rest and as sitting at a computer resticts the blood flow to your uterus.... So ladies will text you to let you know how I get on!

Take care ladies,
Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nat take care and sending lots of  that delboy and rodney settle in well tomorrow


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hello hunnies wats going on  love the delboy an rodders thing lol


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi katie how you doing?? everything ok with jabbing??


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi all!

Just an update from my egg sharing journey so far! Had EC today and got 14 eggs. So that's 7 for me and 7 for my recipient. Got a call from the embrologist today and she was really pleased as 6 out of my seven are mature enough for ICSI. She said that was excellent odds as usually it's only 33% or something!?   So we're very excited and hoping our recipient got lucky with similar odds too.    Expecting a call in the morning to tell me how many have fertilised!   Very scary!!!

Good Luck to all of you
Love Lou xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou... Thats great about you eggs hun, I knew it would be ok!!! Good luck.

just a quick one ladies, I have changed the name of my little embies to *Buffy and Angel! * LOL! Reason being DH loves the programs and I think Angels is hot! So there you have it!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

well done nat,
                    best of luck for 2moz      will be thinking of you      and you'll be pupo    .

                              luv mariexxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

lou1736      Well done on EC Lou 14 is great news.     I hope you get great news tomorrow, Make sure you pop back and let us know.

Nat - Buff & Angel   LOVE IT   I agree Angel is HOT  

Name's... Me i'm going for Phil & Lil (from rugrats) I used to love rugrats always made me laugh, Of course i was always watching it because my little sis liked it    Just got to get myself 2 embies now  

 to everyone else...x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening loopy lasses!

 Loving all the names! Gonna have to get thinking on that one allthough if the clinic insist on only transfering one then its gonna have to be a solitary one for me.......Billy as in 'no mates' really need to pluck up the courage and ring the clinic and enquire about the multiple transfer, don't know why feel a bit scared about asking in case they say NO - may have to  until I get my own way ! 

Also interesting conversation on the placement of suppositorys............ I now know the pro's and con's - thanks girls you never fail to educate me on something! 

Nats - thats fab you got 5 fertilised - WOO HOO! So happy for you hun and very soon to be PUPO with del and rodders , its all going on!!!

Lou - Are your jabs still going ok? Glad to hear your side affect free .................for the time being 

Katie - Blunt needle ouch! Sorry to hear your getting more side affects!! You must be getting so excited now - don't really get sore boobs with AF so not looking forward to that bit!

Nicole - Hope you get the news you want tomorrow hun - just think you could be jabbing away in very near future! Sooo jealous I want to be jabbing soon too - getting impatient!

Vikki any news yet from your clinic about when they want you to start?

Veng - hows you, how long have you and the girls got off for the holidays?

Take care lovelies
Jag x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Lou - 14 eggs well done    

Nat -  today Buffy & angel  

JAG - jabs are going fine, still no side effects but I guess they will kick in soon   makes me a little paranoid not to have any

Nicole - phil & lil I love it

Katie - oh dear is that the first hot sweat you have had then?  I was beginning to question whether my drugs are working but it obviously takes time for the old body to shut down then?

Vikki/Marie - morning girls


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lady's
Katie i hope you get a better nights sleep tonight 
JAG my girls go back to school 25th august 
Nat good luck fot ET today


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie ah how sweet is your Sister   that makes me feel better I thought it might take around a week to actually shut down my body, god I hope you get some sleep later bet you feel like a zombie??

Morning Veng


----------



## lou1736 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi all!

Just got a call from the clinic and all six of my eggs have fertilised! 100% fertilisation! Yipee! ET on saturday morning!! 

Love to all
Lou xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Lou  that is great news


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lou  
Lou1736 thats fab news    i bet your excited for sat


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning ladies, no sparkly goodmorning today I'm afraid as I am sitting in my car on my phone waiting to go into the auction.

Katie - hit sweats are awful!! If I've had a bad dream I wake up in one sometimes but not in general they are not pleasant then so not looking forward to them! How nice of ur sister to give u her money... Bless her

Lou - don't you worry the hot sweats will be here to get u soon LOL

Lou2 - well done on the embies I hope they continue to divide for you both! U must be over the moon

Veng- morning Hun, ur kids off school already? I think dp kids finish in about 2-3 weeks.

Hayley - ur clinic still messing around?? What they waiting on now?

nat- woo hoo only 1.5 hours untill PUPO yey!!! Good luck

Vikki hope ur well no sign of af yet then?

No call from the clinic as of yet, just tried to call but she is busy and I won't be able to answer my phone untill later! I doubt she knew my day21 is Tuesday coming...

Catch up later x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Nicole, buy lots of goodys at the auction     for your phonecall


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Your welcome to them Katie I hate them, my fav are ginger nuts


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

oohhh chocolate hobnobs YUM


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

chocolate hobnobs   are my fav but must be dipped it a nice hot cuppa tea 
yeh my girls go to school on an american base so this is there 2nd week off already   i kinda wish they followed the british kids holidays tho as most of my friends are brits .


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes come on Nat, get Buffy & Angel settled in


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Don't worry I am sure she won't mind simple mistake....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

When was the wicked witch due Katie?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is an AF dance for you hun        but my nurse did say the Suprecur can delay AF for a few days so try not to worry too much


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie - Try not to worry hun as Lou says drugs will most likely delay it and maybe the drugs willk mask any usual signs you might get

Nat - Stay positive keep focused on the goal and rest hun. x



[fly]                  [/fly]

Veng - Weird how they do that with the schools being as its in the UK you's think they went with all the other schools due to childcare/school clubs and as you said you would naturally have british friends and all their kids are still at school 

P.s Chocolate HobNob's dipped in ice cold Milk... 

Well MD at the clinic called she has made an appointment for me at 2pm Tuesady... Not sure what for but i assume for my injection training... So i guess i am still on for end of July  NOt long now............


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning All, I'm off out now so just wanted to say Hi and hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Nat -  your embies are snuggling in... Enjoy the rest. x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole enjoy your weekend hun xx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning 
enjoy your weekend Nicole 
Nat i hope your resting   
morning Lou


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Veng  how are you this fine Friday


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

i am good having a slow start to the day in my Jim jams  
how are you feeling Lou any symptoms


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Fair play Veng, no symptoms as yet, feeling fine, was up at 5.30am this morning but I think that was because I went to bed at 9am LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Good news about AF showing her face Katie.  Shame about Scott, what does he do for a job?  My DH is working tomorrow


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

9 o clock Lou you must of been shattered  
morning Katie
yeppie AF got you on time too  
sorry about Scott going away for the weekend but you know its going to rain this weekend


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Veng I am an early to bed early to rise kind of girl really


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

AH bless try not to be too hard on him, are you being hormonal with him, I know if I am with my DH he does anything to get away


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Just a quick one ladies!!

Katie thats fab news hun!!! I am so glad AF arrived... Sorry about hubby being away  

Lou.. Hope the jabs are going well, how are you feeling??

Nicole... Have a good weekend!

Hi to Veng, JAG and Vikki! 

AS for me, feeling ok everything is still sore down there from EC... Belly is bloated quite a bit, hopefully it will go down soon. For those who dont know I had a 5 cell grade 2 and a 4 cell grade 1/2 transfed yesterday, it went well, was over in 5 minutes as normal for me. The other 3 embies also divided to 5 cells but unfortunatly they were grade 2's so not good enough to freeze.. I am a bit sad but I am very pleased with the 2 I have. So testing on the 10th of July, I am going to try and be good again and not test early, So just 13 more days to go!  

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh right maybe speak to him about it then Sunday xx

Oh Nat sorry looks like we posted about the same time, glad your ok hun, I am fine jabs are going fine and no side effects yet


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie -    Great news that AF came bang on time... Hopefully you will of DR'ed enough to start stimms.   Sorry about hubby being away but as you say go to your mums for TLC that is what i am doing this weekend as DP is going to bradford to his dad's, I don't wanna go because i hate his step-mom so i've convinced him it will be best for him to go alone and time apart is a good thing   and then next weekend i will be out partying   so i won't spend the next 2 weekends with him  

Natalie - Shame that you didn't get any frosties but at least you got the 2 you need... Don't worry about those...You won't be needing them anyway.

Louise - Still no side effects?? I guess it is normal you will get them nearer week 2 i should imagine. 

Veng - A Pj day - I love them.... Had one last Saturday and didn't get showered & dressed untill 5pm before DP got home  

Right i really am going out now, Got to go & try and find something to wear for next weekend. x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mmm cajun chicken lovely....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Going to Bar-b-que tonight and then Dh is working tomorrow then out for a meal Sunday


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

As you know I have no idea sorry hun, I did ask my nurse if it would be heavier or worse and she said not, post on peer support hun


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

HAPPY FRIDAY Girlies x x x

Just a quickie from me, off to pick up nephew in a mo as he's staying over tonight!

Lou - Im glad the side affects are still at bay for you - enjoy it whilst its lasts ! 
Katie - Woo Hoo that AF is here! Hope you rpains dont get to much worse, Enjoy your pampering tonight at your mums and your cajun chicken sandwich (nephew has already requested kfc for tea, so its a zinger burger minus the mayo (yuck) for me!
Nicole - happy shopping - hope you got something gorgous to wear!
Nats - Enjoy your relaxing - hope your tummy feels better soon !
Veng - You dressed yet ?
Hi Vikki - How are you?

Take care petals, hope you all have a good weekend x x x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

So potentially then Katie everytime you and scott go for kfc and have a burger you may well end up in the loo's together   
Also on the mayo note they only bloody well left it in - had to get up off the sofa, go into the kitchen, get a knife out of the drawer  scrape it out then cover the place where the mayo had left its slippery white mark with BBQ sauce...was seriously not impressed!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all  how are we?  Have you had nice weekends?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning 
DH and i were looking at dates of my AF'S last night so we have an idea when we hope to start and we can talk about it Wednesday at appointment .looks like my due on 5th July so if we started 5th august like hoped if i got lucky we would be due last week of June hubby will still be away so he wants to start 5th sept  i know he's right but still  he said fine have it when i am gone i feel really selfish know  
sorry about the moan 
i hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Katie, good girl for spending lots of money!!

Veng - sorry it looks like you might be delayed its pants isn't it but just try to look on the positive side hun


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

no way he can come back early i hate the airforce  
i guess i will look on the bright side it should be the start of sept not end  

how are you girls doing ? does the needles hurt


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

that does sound good , stimming you are getting closer oh i am getting excited for you Kate


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Katie, still nothing well I have got heat bumps on the tops of my legs but so hot sweats etc, maybe I will be lucky and won't get any....  So you have your scan Wednesday, lets hope you can start stimms


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

How are you all?

Lou - hope DR'ing is going ok .... good to know that you haven't got any hot sweats yet ... I'm not getting hot sweats now - I'm just constantly hot.

Katie - AF arrived for me too on Friday. Mine was 2 days early - so in tomoz for scan and start stimms tomorrow. Are you in on Wednesday then Good luck for the scan and hopefully we will both be starting. 

Natalie - hope that you are feeling ok and that you little embies are snuggling in nicely.

The nurse said to me that EC will now be around 15th July ..... it has all come around so so quickly.

I am so excited and I bet all of you are as well. 

Did you all have nice weekends

Shon x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Shon, god it has come round quick, D/r'ing is going fine thanks, just hope its working.

My weekend was nice had my nails done Saturday and then out for a nice meal yesterday xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies....

How are you all doing?? I am ok still in pain from EC... But its going now... My embies are 6 days old today! So they should be implanting.... God I hope so!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Natalie sending you lots of     and


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Natalie - I am hoping and praying for you hun. Just you keep relaxed and chilled out.   

Lou - glad that it is all going well and I am sure that it is working fine. When is your Baseline scan??

Katie - Yeah - just constantly hot now and very rarely freezing - AF has been so painful this time - worse than usual with the endo. Yest evening the pain was so bad it hurt to walk - but much better today - has yours been worse than usual? Hopefully we will be ET and EC the same time as each other then !!!! Like you I am just starting to think "what if ...." but we really need to keep positive - this is going to work and we will be doing PG tests the same time and it will work !!!! 

Work has chilled out a bit - the psycho boss is staying well otta my way - good for her. 

In laws are a bit rotten at the moment. DH fell out with them some months ago over something silly. They really can't get to grips with Ross having grown up (he is the baby of the family) and they don't like it that he doesn't jump when they say jump. It is his birthday next week and I really hope that they at least send him a card - he really doesn't need the extra heart ache at the moment. flipping families. They haven't even called and asked how the treatment is going or anything. They really are horrid. Rant over !!! Sorry ladies ! xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Shon I don't have my baseline scan booked yet I have to ring day 1 of AF and they will then book me in


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

PMA PMA PMA PMA      come on Katie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No I wouldn't yet as you could encourage womb lining and follies hun, you need to ensure everything is as thin as poss for your scan then as soon as they say they can stimm then start everything hun


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No worries, the easiet way I look at it is shut everything down have the scan to check its all **** down then kick start it and thats when we need to start the hot water bottles, brazil nuts, lots of water etc to get your follies nice, big and juicy


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Gosh i am sooo busy today its a joke!  Just finished 'work' for the day and now need to start on the house! It's a absolute tip... God i hate housework 

Katie/shon... Hope your pains have not been too bad...Focus on the goal ladies and it will make it all seem worth while, In actual fact think about child birth then you will all of a sudden feel better 

Katie - As lou says stay away from the Hot water bottle at the mo you don't want to un-do the work you have just done DR-ing...

Louise - Still no side effects yet? Maybe you will be a lucky one.

Nat - Lots of PMA coming you way. IMPLANT IMPLANT IMPLANT    Have you been resting lots?

Veng - Sorry your Tx will be delayed, I can see both sides of your argument... But i am sure you will feel better when the time comes to having your baby(s) that you opted to wait.

Hayley - How you doing hun?

Vikki - Did you go to the clinic for that scan?

Well i am off to the clinic tomorrow afternoon for my 2nd planning meeting and jab training... Quite excited to know what drugs etc i will be on. x

Woo Hoo! Just noticed my ticker doesn't say 1 month 1 week blah blah... Counting the days now lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Nicole, no nothing yet, lets just hope it has worked and AF shows soon so can get moving forwards.  Bet your excited about tomorrow?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Lou - Yeah i'm looking forward to knowing what drugs i will be on and compairing with you's.. Not looking forward to seeing if my iron levels have dropped again as i might need one of those big needle boosts


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh dear, get eating some spinach tonight popeye!!!


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Katie - Bach ache has also been awful - more today than yest though. Glad that I am not the only one. 

Lou - thanks for reminding me about the Hot water bottles .... I had one on all avo yesterday as the pains were so bad - won't do that anymore then !!!!!! Thank you !!!
That's what I had to do - ring in of CD 1. Hoping that it will be early for you too hun !!!

Well, I am just soooo excited about tomorrow. I didn't think that we would ever get this far. 

Katie - I'm not too scared about EC - I'm nervous about not producing enough eggs - but the actual EC will be fine I'm sure. It will be over quick enough and then your embies will be popped back in before you know it hun and you will be feet up on the 2 ww. 

Looks like we may have nice weather for the 2ww as well ladies. 

I love the positive thinking Katie - I have good feelings about our thread - we are going to be a seriously lucky thread !!!!! 

Shon x


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey nicole - hope that you are well hun. Sorry I missed you off - we must have just crossed threads ! Good luck for your planning meeting hun. When is it that you are starting. It will fly by - just keep yourself busy. 

Hopefully you won't have the nasty side effects when you start hun - fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie - Like it!! 

Shon I am waiting for AF then i will start on Day 21.. I should of been starting tomorrow but my 1st receiptant cancelled on me so i have to wait now untill next cycle   Not long though... AF will be here in approx 1 week and counting lol! 

Louise - YUK! I couldn't eat that... I have tried at the chinese once and it just tasted like salty grass... I have been taking iron pills so hopefully it has increased! My last level was 4   It's meant to be i think 12-14 to be normal... Nurse said it was very bad!! Last reading was 8 though so i am hoping i am back up there and its not gone back down   It won't effect my treatment it will just mean i have to have a boost with a rather large needle i hear!! eeekkk!

Right Ladies, Thats me i'm afraid got to go start on the kitchen... It's that messy even the dogs dissaprove!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh dear hope its all ok Nicole, but the main thing is it won't interfere with tx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

I am aswell hun .... got sooooooooo much to do - but I just can't be bothered - simple as that really !!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh ditto    I am having a hard day today and its MOnday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

I hate working so much - it is such a shame that we aren't all rich ... and the prospect of having to work for another 34 years is soooooo depresssssing.


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

[fly]bored bored bored bored bbbbbored !!![/fly]

Roll on 4.30 - I've decided that I am leaving early today. Had enough - well and truly had enough !!!!

S x


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh hunny !!!!!! I think that they are raising retirement age to 65 aswell !!!!! Oh noooooo ! 

I've been trying to set my own business up for a few years, thinking about it and not doing anything but a couple of weeks ago I made a start and I have nearly finished my website. Hopefully it will be fully up and running by the time that I take ML - so then after ML I won't have to come back here and I can work for myself !!!!!

That's my plan - so hope that it works. I can't stand working for mean bosses - just don't like being told what to do !!!!

S x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Soz been awol working real hard and still here    Go for it Shon, I have been thinking of what I can do to get set up on my own so best of luck for that.  We only have 10years left on our mortgage so hope to retire when that is paid and then just temp when I need some cash for hols etc


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I was very lucky to meet Dh who had the house 10 years before I met him


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No idea did he live on his own before you met him or with parents?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

See my DH moved out at 17 years old


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No they wouldn't be, they should have bought though but then if we all knew hey....


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home this way ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147705.0

Rosie. xxx


----------

